# Guilty pleasures!!



## Harry Cobean (Jul 18, 2012)

okey dokey...so kylie started today's dinner thread(at about 8am bst....that's aussies for ya!) with the line:
"We had a quick and easy one...Chicken Tonight, the Cheese and Bacon one with chicken breasts and rice...still very tasty though" and i thought..'ang on darlin' what's wrong with "chicken tonight",i like "chicken tonight"quick,easy,tasty comfort food.then it got me one functioning neuron working & i thought "guilty pleasures".now we all cook don't we?,we all cook every meal we eat at home from scratch?'course we do!!yeah right!so i have flung wide the doors of my kitchen cupboards to reveal just some of MY guilty pleasures(food wise that is).so,come on you lot,what naughties are lurking in yours.photo's would be good too 'cos some packs have quite amusing names,umm,the chicken soup pack is self explanatory & for those outside the uk the word "git" is hardly a term of endearment over here.the kucharek is there because it's got plenty of msg in it but,man,does it pack a flavour punch!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 18, 2012)

You dirty, dirty, dirty man.

3 Hail Marys and an Our Father for you.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 18, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> You dirty, dirty, dirty man.
> 
> 3 Hail Marys and an Our Father for you.


thank you my precious,glad you approve.
3 hail mary's? oy vey i think you got the wrong boy here.....3 bloody mary's & a bag of cheese & onion crisps is as far as i'll go,river boat queen


----------



## GLC (Jul 18, 2012)

*Those first four go together.*








*As do the last three.*


----------



## Hoot (Jul 18, 2012)

Here is some of the stuff lurking in my cupboard.
Not as quite exotic as yours, Harry!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 18, 2012)

GLC & HOOT....i am truly humbled by the disgraceful contents of your cupboards.....i must try harder!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 18, 2012)

I prefer chicken soup, lol. Haven't had that rand of mushy peas, I am a Batchelors traditionalist. 


For me:











Five Guys in my mouth


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 18, 2012)

two packages of York Peppermint Patties.  One is in the freezer and it has been opened.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 18, 2012)

My guilty pleasure.....




















Make mac-n-cheese, mix in tuna and peas, top with crushed chips and bake!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> My guilty pleasure.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHAT?!  No cream of mushroom soup??


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 18, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> WHAT?!  No cream of mushroom soup??



This is the low-fat version....  

If I use generic MnC then I use the soup...strange I know...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2012)

I eat two of these a day...


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 18, 2012)

I love King Oscar sardines!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 18, 2012)

i used to work with an old irishman painting interiors of schools during the summer months.

the schools didn't have air conditioning, and the paint we used was nasty, stinky, oil based stuff that smelled even worse in the summer heat and humidity.

but the kicker was that every morning at our 10am coffe break, the old bog hopper would fire up a pipe with cherry tobacco, make sourdough toast, boil a pot of irish breakfast tea, and microwave a can of king oscar sardines in oil to have on the toast with the tea.

the combination of those smells was just too much. 

i ended up taking my breaks outside after that.


----------



## Addie (Jul 19, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i used to work with an old irishman painting interiors of schools during the summer months.
> 
> the schools didn't have air conditioning, and the paint we used was nasty, stinky, oil based stuff that smelled even worse in the summer heat and humidity.
> 
> ...


 
Excuse me while I run to the outhouse to barf!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> Excuse me while I run to the outhouse to barf!


what?you take a barf in the outhouse? i've got an inside barfroom....it's got a barf with a shower over it,a washbasin,a toilet & a bidet to keep me beer cold while i'm in the barf!
j/k addie!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

ahhhh,such hedonistic pleasures.......a joy to behold my fellow gastronauts,10 out of 10,you should all be thoroughly ashamed of yourselves i'm delighted to say.hrh fiona i can tell you're a medical cove,far too healthy!!
looks like oscars & krusteaz are pretty popular.....you really do have some great stuff over there.
right,i'm off to el supermercado molto cheapo to buy some more E numbers & banned ingredients................


----------



## Addie (Jul 19, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> what?you take a barf in the outhouse? i've got an inside barfroom....it's got a barf with a shower over it,a washbasin,a toilet & a bidet to keep me beer cold while i'm in the barf!
> j/k addie!


 
Well, you know how it is in the colonies. We still live in log houses. We keep our beer in the crik to stay cold.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> Well, you know how it is in the colonies. We still live in log houses. We keep our beer in the crik to stay cold.


FORMER colonies addie,you kicked our asses out a few years ago!!
i live up north & the southerners think we all wear cloth caps,the roads are all cobbled,wear clogs,work down the mines & walk our whippets everywhere we go.....hang on...we do....!!


----------



## Addie (Jul 19, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> FORMER colonies addie,you kicked our asses out a few years ago!!
> i live up north & the southerners think we all wear cloth caps,the roads are all cobbled,wear clogs,work down the mines & walk our whippets everywhere we go.....hang on...we do....!!


 
Well the Queen or one of her kin keep showing up here to check on us. 

Any minute I expect you to burst into song with the Welsh miners.  BTW, I was married to a bloke from Cockermouth, Cumberland. Took me a long time to figure out what a nappy was. He had a very strong Scottish accent. My youngest daughter learned to talk from him. It took me a year to get rid of her Scottish accent. She could roll those R's like a beer barrel.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> Well the Queen or one of her kin keep showing up here to check on us.
> 
> Any minute I expect you to burst into song with the Welsh miners.  BTW, I was married to a bloke from Cockermouth, Cumberland. Took me a long time to figure out what a nappy was. He had a very strong Scottish accent. My youngest daughter learned to talk from him. It took me a year to get rid of her Scottish accent. She could roll those R's like a beer barrel.


the queen? nobody's told her yet....they wouldn't dare "off with their head" is still a very popular phrase round buck house!!
the nappy thing...that must have been messy for a while addie!!cockermouth is in cumbria but i know what you mean,very beautiful part of the world it is too,right on the edge of the lake district & birthplace of william wordsworth.it was that area & the fields full of daffodils that inspired the poem.
i was born & grew up in north wales,strong rugby & mining tradition.i played rugby but they wouldn't let me down the pits 'cos i couldn't sing.mind you i did scream a few times during a game...a painful sport!!!


----------



## Addie (Jul 19, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> the queen? nobody's told her yet....they wouldn't dare "off with their head" is still a very popular phrase round buck house!!
> the nappy thing...that must have been messy for a while addie!!cockermouth is in cumbria but i know what you mean,very beautiful part of the world it is too,right on the edge of the lake district & birthplace of william wordsworth.it was that area & the fields full of daffodils that inspired the poem.
> i was born & grew up in north wales,strong rugby & mining tradition.i played rugby but they wouldn't let me down the pits 'cos i couldn't sing.mind you i did scream a few times during a game...a painful sport!!!


 
I wandered lonely as a cloud....

....and came upon a host of golden daffodils.

One of the first poems I ever memorized. My daughter lives on Wordsworth Street the next block over from me. We live in the poets district of this town. Some streets are named after European cities, some after battles of the Revolutionary War, some after poets, etc. 

 My ideal vacation would be to visit Wales in the springtime when all the glee clubs are rehearsing. My favorite folk song is "_All through The Night_."  

Sleep my child and God will tend me,
All through the night.
Guardian angels God will send me,
All through the night.

Sang that many times to my babies. Makes for beautiful harmony.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 19, 2012)

lol, it's difficult not to read that like a kennedy/quimby.

"all, er, ah, throoough the noight".


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 19, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i used to work with an old irishman painting interiors of schools during the summer months.
> 
> the schools didn't have air conditioning, and the paint we used was nasty, stinky, oil based stuff that smelled even worse in the summer heat and humidity.
> 
> ...


 

I like King Oscars on toast with a slice of onion, then the sardines and top with squiggles of yellow ballpark mustard.   I admit, at work, no one wants you to share the love.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> I wandered lonely as a cloud....
> 
> ....and came upon a host of golden daffodils.
> 
> ...


there ya go addie,sung by a real welsh miners male voice choir,in welsh,in wales.a beautiful country with a fine history & strong traditions.the welsh call it "gods own country" i'm very proud to be welsh
Ar Hyd a Nos - YouTube


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I like King Oscars on toast with a slice of onion, then the sardines and top with squiggles of yellow ballpark mustard.   I admit, at work, no one wants you to share the love.


.......or the same room i should imagine whiska!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2012)

I get 1 ounce of this a day:


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I get 1 ounce of this a day:


now we're talkin' your royal highness.......chocolate.... mmmmmm(in a homer simpson stylee)!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't bake anymore so I get all my pies etc from the local bakery.  No pics of that stuff.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't bake anymore so I get all my pies etc from the local bakery.  No pics of that stuff.


well off you jolly well trot,buy some,take pics,eat the pies,post the pics....kill two birds with one stone...........


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2012)

I get tempted enough all by myself, I don't need any help from you!


----------



## Addie (Jul 19, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> well off you jolly well trot,buy some,take pics,eat the pies,post the pics....kill two birds with one stone...........


 


You heard him PF. Get busy and start eating. Pics first though.


----------



## Mel! (Jul 19, 2012)

I love baked beans(they come in tins) with cheddar cheese melted into them, on toasted bread from the sliced packets that are in every supermarket. 

Mel


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 19, 2012)

Some of the guilty pleasures in my kitchen:





























We also have a Diagorno (sp?) pizza in the freezer and mac and cheese in the pantry but I wasn't going to dig them out to take pics. The instant chocolate pudding is the hubby's (bleh) but the pecan sandies are mine.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> You heard him PF. Get busy and start eating. Pics first though.


yeah you heard me....and addie...don't want to see any bites out of them either!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

mel,purple & cerise...that's a bit like purple isn't it?...anyway,where was i?oh yes...you are all very naughty.....well done,you make me proud!
i lied yesterday there's more & all i can say in my defence is that i add the instant mash to the salt water i soak live mussels in.....plumps 'em up a treat


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 19, 2012)

*Harry: Cool Post, My Friend*

I love sorbet and rasberry sauce ... So here is a photo of home made Italian Orange Sorbette with fresh rasberry coulis ... and the bottom plate is home made Crépes with fresh orange Gran Marnier Salsa ...


----------



## Cerise (Jul 19, 2012)

Harry Cobean;1163001[B said:
			
		

> ]mel,purple & cerise...that's a bit like purple isn't it?...[/B]anyway,where was i?oh yes...you are all very naughty.....well done,you make me proud!
> i lied yesterday there's more & all i can say in my defence is that i add the instant mash to the salt water i soak live mussels in.....plumps 'em up a treat


 
Same cuisine, different products.  

Good stuff, H.  Don't get to see or try them here.

There's a cooking show here on Food Network called "Chopped."  Four chefs are given baskets with unusual ingredients, & compete to make a "Gourmet" (well, palatable) dish.

Here's a Challenge.  What dishes do you make with your goodies?

I've made French Onion Pierogy Soup (they sell frozen pierogies here).

Potsticker soup.

What dishes have you made? (Just for fun )


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Same cuisine, different products.
> 
> Good stuff, H.  Don't get to see or try them here.
> 
> ...


you little tinker cerise!! right...like you i have actually made a very passable french onion soup with the eazy onions.i have also made rather good crab cakes with the crab pate,instant mash & crushed kettle chips.i love licourice & did attempt to make a licourice sauce for icecream which was an unmitigated disaster.also made crab linguine with the pate & a bit of chilli/parsley.if i was put on the spot with that lot & i may just try it,what do you think of sardine & mussel fish pie topped with instant mash & crumbled kettle chips.jamaica ginger sponge & halwa for pud of course & all washed down with frozen grey goose??!!


----------



## GLC (Jul 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I get 1 ounce of this a day:



But the proper prophylactic dose is 1.6 ounces. I'm very conscientious about healthy eating, and being somewhat larger than average, I increased my dosage to 2 ounces daily, just to be on the right side of caution, you see. One must think these things out carefully, if one is to not fail to justify one's daily chocolate. We split one of these.


----------



## blissful (Jul 19, 2012)

GLC said:


> But the proper prophylactic dose is 1.6 ounces. I'm very conscientious about healthy eating, and being somewhat larger than average, I increased my dosage to 2 ounces daily, just to be on the right side of caution, you see. One must think these things out carefully, if one is to not fail to justify one's daily chocolate. We split one of these.



Seems like a prudent decision.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

GLC said:


> But the proper prophylactic dose is 1.6 ounces. I'm very conscientious about healthy eating, and being somewhat larger than average, I increased my dosage to 2 ounces daily, just to be on the right side of caution, you see. One must think these things out carefully, if one is to not fail to justify one's daily chocolate. We split one of these.





blissful said:


> Seems like a prudent decision.


prophylactics? but i thought they w.....anyway, lets cut to chase chaps,it's only 4ozs,i'd eat the whole lot including the wrapper(good source of fibre)in one sitting!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 19, 2012)

Believe it or not.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Believe it or not.


you dark horse,steve!! my money's on this being only the tip of the kroll iceberg.....bet there's more to come................


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I get 1 ounce of this a day:




Chocolate covered endangered species!  Love it... I bet yer right at the top of PETA's Christmas card list.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 19, 2012)

Harry...do you like Shreddies?

Steve loved them to bits, but you cant get them here in Oz, which upsets him to no end!

You can get them from the British online shops but they cost a fortune and the postage 

Just wondering if you like them too?


----------



## Addie (Jul 19, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> prophylactics? but i thought they w.....anyway, lets cut to chase chaps,it's only 4ozs,i'd eat the whole lot including the wrapper(good source of fibre)in one sitting!!


 
Harry, that chocolate bar is for baking. Dark chocolate and no sugar in it at all. I hope you like bitter, bitter chocolate.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> Harry, that chocolate bar is for baking. Dark chocolate and no sugar in it at all. I hope you like bitter, bitter chocolate.


doh!! i do addie...but maybe not that bitter!!


----------



## Addie (Jul 19, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> doh!! i do addie...but maybe not that bitter!!


 
The company that makes that chocolate is located in San Fransico in California. They have excellent products. They have a giant sign on top of their building that has become a landmark. That choclate bar, you have to add two cups of sugar for one ounce of chocolate.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> The company that makes that chocolate is located in San Fransico in California. They have excellent products. They have a giant sign on top of their building that has become a landmark. That choclate bar, you have to add two cups of sugar for one ounce of chocolate.


hmmm,that is bitter!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2012)

GLC said:


> But the proper prophylactic dose is 1.6 ounces. I'm very conscientious about healthy eating, and being somewhat larger than average, I increased my dosage to 2 ounces daily, just to be on the right side of caution, you see. One must think these things out carefully, if one is to not fail to justify one's daily chocolate. We split one of these.



The one ounce is a compromise with my blood sugars...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Chocolate covered endangered species!  Love it... I bet yer right at the top of PETA's Christmas card list.



Yum, Chocolate Chimps!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> The company that makes that chocolate is located in San Fransico in California. They have excellent products. They have a giant sign on top of their building that has become a landmark. That choclate bar, you have to add two cups of sugar for one ounce of chocolate.




No...it not unsweetened, 70% is considered bittersweet, I'm up to 88%, soon I'll be able to eat all I want of unsweetened chocolate.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank goodness Shrek got that can of Spam out of the cupboard before I went looking.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 19, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> you dark horse,steve!! my money's on this being only the tip of the kroll iceberg.....bet there's more to come................


The pretzel is more my guilty pleasure than the other things. I'm a sucker for salty treats. The fruit bars belong to the missus and the crunch cereal belongs to my college-age daughter, who is home for the summer. I've snuck some of each, though.


----------



## GLC (Jul 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No...it not unsweetened, 70% is considered bittersweet, I'm up to 88%, soon I'll be able to eat all I want of unsweetened chocolate.



Right. It's nicely sweet. I buy them in the baking section for significantly less than the similar product in Candy.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 19, 2012)

c'mon, steve, don't be a douche.

if you love salty things ,and aren't above the rank and file (although i think our "engilsh army" could use some soap, ahem privates bolas, harry, and lieutenant gq" ) try just a coupla doritos.



i will even send you the money to buy a bag. i promise.

_(the apple is extra...)_


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 19, 2012)

Nah... thanks anyway. They look like corn and chemical flavored roofing shingles. 

But I can see why some people might eat 'em...

Crash the Superbowl Doritos commerical - YouTube


----------



## danbuter (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## taxlady (Jul 19, 2012)

buckytom said:


> c'mon, steve, don't be a douche.
> 
> if you love salty things ,and aren't above the rank and file (although i think our "engilsh army" could use some soap, ahem privates bolas, harry, and lieutenant gq" ) try just a coupla doritos.
> 
> ...


Those would certainly be one of my guilty pleasures, if they didn't have MSG. I will eat a few at a party - not enough to get the MSG "headache". I don't buy the things.


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's some of the stuff in my pantry
















These are so good!!!!  When we were on vacation last year we passed thru Montana to and fro and found these in Costco.  Much to our dismay on our return we could not find them in our local Costco or the ones that we frequent across the border. :-(. But....happy day! We found them in the nearby Canadian Costco last night!  They are pricy, but yummy!  I took a picture of the ingredients just for you Taxlady, they don't have any MSG or other nasty stuff!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Nah... thanks anyway. They look like corn and chemical flavored roofing shingles.
> 
> But I can see why some people might eat 'em...
> 
> Crash the Superbowl Doritos commerical - YouTube


 
lol, they do look like roofing tiles.

now i'm gonna get hungry every time i see spanish architecture.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, they do look like roofing tiles.
> 
> now i'm gonna get hungry every time i see spanish architecture.


At least you don't live in the Southwest, where you would see that frequently.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 20, 2012)

What a fun thread, Harry! I'm enjoying looking at everyone's Guilty Pleasures. A few of mine....


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2012)

just look at who's embarrassing themselve now with our excellent tutelage...


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 20, 2012)

Huh?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovely pantry items Cheryl


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2012)

lol cheryl, we helped you to post your most verboten kitchen secrets. that's all

oh, and an edible child.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh OK, gotcha... I was going to use my newly learned info to post my most decadent of freezer and pantry secrets, but tonight photobucket was just quicker - and it's late and I'm a 'lil tarred... . Cheers. 

haha..."edible child"


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2012)

lol, you can't hide it from an old beast like me.

 women smell a baby's head, and try to suck the life out ithem through their nose to extend their beauty.

little boys smell of frogs, and oreos, and dirt. just as good for a grimm's fairytale.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> c'mon, steve, don't be a douche.
> 
> if you love salty things ,and aren't above the rank and file (although i think our "engilsh army" could use some soap, ahem privates bolas, harry, and lieutenant gq" ) try just a coupla doritos.
> 
> ...


my privates have seen a fair bit of soap in their time thank you thomas....fair bit of action too i'm pleased to say,and as for queenie,well.............


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> The pretzel is more my guilty pleasure than the other things. I'm a sucker for salty treats. The fruit bars belong to the missus and the crunch cereal belongs to my college-age daughter, who is home for the summer. I've snuck some of each, though.


yeah yeah yeah steve....yawn....we believe you...c'mon....let's see the rest of your stash!
by the way i'm relieved thats a pretzel steve......first glance i thought you had an artistic dog!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

danbuter,somebunny & merlot....you disgust me.....well done chaps,proud of you!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Oh OK, gotcha... I was going to use my newly learned info to post my most decadent of freezer and pantry secrets, but tonight photobucket was just quicker - and it's late and I'm a 'lil tarred... . Cheers.
> 
> haha..."edible child"


haven't we forgotten something CJ? you know what i mean....the salt brined,msg enhanced,battered,chicken fried double WATERMELON cheese burger.........!!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2012)

i'm not so sure everyone gets this. to admit ones own shortcomings that are all too common, and to be mocked for it.

standard fare for a proper pub. thank you, gentlemen.

now who's gonna work the saturday shift? it's summer, and jews shoud be employed...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 20, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


>



Love it Cheryl


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> oh, and an edible child.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i'm not so sure everyone gets this. to admit ones own shortcomings that are all too common, and to be mocked for it.
> 
> standard fare for a proper pub. thank you, gentlemen.
> 
> now who's gonna work the saturday shift? it's summer, and jews shoud be employed...


ha,gotcha,see you remembered to put the P in employed...first time i read it i thought it had a silent P....like the P in bed......but there is an L in should!!!!!!!
it's all about self effacement tom,popular concept & it's not true that it sends you blind or that you grow hair on the palms of your hands


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2012)

you guys have no idea how jewish this goy may be.


like indian names,  kids who went to summer camp in the catskills like me wrre given comedian names, like shecky, sethomaniac,  and buckytom ( hey we were 13).

then, the property values shot up an we were a bunch of mushegenuhs.

end of story.

what, you wanted more?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> you guys have no idea how jewish this goy may be.
> 
> 
> like indian names,  kids who went to summer camp in the catskills like me wrre given comedian names, like shecky, sethomaniac,  and buckytom ( hey we were 13).
> ...


NO


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2012)

lol. hmmph.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol. hmmph.


that'd be a cantor hmmph then


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't get the edible child bit. What am I missing? So confused.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I don't get the edible child bit. What am I missing? So confused.


dunno,beats me too purple.i think all we need to know is that we probably couldn't eat a whole one!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

found this lurkin' at the back of the fridge.september 30th 2012 use by date so that's gonna be all natural ingredients 'innit?!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> dunno,beats me too purple.i think all we need to know is that we probably couldn't eat a whole one!!


 


purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I don't get the edible child bit. What am I missing? So confused.


 
LOL!  The gobbling-up-of-cute-child started in this thread: 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/can-someone-please-help-me-with-pics-80647.html

Then buckytom ran with it and brought it over here.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:
			
		

> dunno,beats me too purple.i think all we need to know is that we probably couldn't eat a whole one!!



I dunno, I've seen some awfully scrawny children. Bet they'd only have has much meat on them as a cornish game hen. Anyone else ever read "A Modest Proposal"? My 9th grade English/literature teacher thought it was hilarious. Of course, she also kept the ashes of her cat in her purse...


----------



## blissful (Jul 20, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I dunno, I've seen some awfully scrawny children. Bet they'd only have has much meat on them as a cornish game hen. Anyone else ever read "A Modest Proposal"? My 9th grade English/literature teacher thought it was hilarious. Of course, she also kept the ashes of her cat in her purse...



I'd never read it. Until today, at your suggestion.
Here: http://www.fullbooks.com/A-Modest-Proposal.htm
WOW, kind of makes me want to crawl out of my skin. And there were bizarre funny things in it too.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 20, 2012)

I found this lurking in the back of the pantry. It is a can of hot Hormel Chili with beans.
When the mill I worked closed in 2010, I found it in my locker.
The date on the can is 1998 (cell phone don't take such a great picture).
It has been around so long, I almost feel like it is a member of the family.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> LOL!  The gobbling-up-of-cute-child started in this thread:
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/can-someone-please-help-me-with-pics-80647.html
> 
> Then buckytom ran with it and brought it over here.


might have known he'd have a hand in this malarkey!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I found this lurking in the back of the pantry. It is a can of hot Hormel Chili with beans.
> When the mill I worked closed in 2010, I found it in my locker.
> The date on the can is 1998 (cell phone don't take such a great picture).
> It has been around so long, I almost feel like it is a member of the family.


well hoot,according to cheryl & bucky it's all the rage to eat family members,especially children so i'd open the can.hang on hoot if it's a family member wouldn't that make you a CANNIBBLE?...ok ok i know when i'm not welcome............


----------



## Hoot (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> well hoot,according to cheryl & bucky it's all the rage to eat family members,especially children so i'd open the can.hang on hoot if it's a family member wouldn't that make you a CANNIBBLE?...ok ok i know when i'm not welcome............




Thank you, ladies and gentlemen for that round of applause!
Harry will be here all week!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I dunno, I've seen some awfully scrawny children. Bet they'd only have has much meat on them as a cornish game hen. Anyone else ever read "A Modest Proposal"? My 9th grade English/literature teacher thought it was hilarious. Of course, she also kept the ashes of her cat in her purse...


euw!! she didn't open her purse in the middle of macbeth & shout "out out damn spot" did she?.....oh...no,it would have to be a dog to be called spot...sorry


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Thank you, ladies and gentlemen for that round of applause!
> Harry will be here all week!


yes indeed folks i'm here all week,you should try the lox & gefilte fish....oi,so fresh!!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2012)

hoot, i have one of your family members in my cupboard too!

can-nibal harry? lol. good one.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> hoot, i have one of your family members in my cupboard too!
> 
> can-nibal harry? lol. good one.


........and that's just for OPENERS....oi!!


----------



## lifesaver (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

lifesaver said:


>


welcome to the mad house lifers!!


----------



## lifesaver (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> welcome to the mad house lifers!!


 
Welcome? I've been here since 2008


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> well hoot,according to cheryl & bucky it's all the rage to eat family members,especially children so i'd open the can.hang on hoot if it's a family member wouldn't that make you a CANNIBBLE?...ok ok i know when i'm not welcome............


 
You guys crack me up!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 20, 2012)

Mmmm....bean dip....   That's the trouble with threads like these, I end up wanting all of everyone's snackie foods!


----------



## lifesaver (Jul 20, 2012)

There was supposed to be a bag of Fritos Corn Chips but it didn't show up. Oh well!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

lifesaver said:


> Welcome? I've been here since 2008


i know lifers,i meant to this looney thread...which,umm,i,err,started so that makes me.......hmmmm!!
2008 eh?so you really are a lifer....you musta been reeeeally naughty!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> i know lifers,i meant to this looney thread...which,umm,i,err,started so that makes me.......hmmmm!!



Your words Harry  

Luv ya!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 20, 2012)

lifesaver said:


> There was supposed to be a bag of Fritos Corn Chips but it didn't show up. Oh well!



Good thing that can is only finger deep...


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 21, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good thing that can is only finger deep...


looking at lifers avatar pf those fingers may be longer than you think.....!!!
luv ya more lifers!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 21, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Your words Harry
> 
> Luv ya!


maa ma'ama we're all crazeeeeeeee now.noddy holder,slade,1971(i think)!!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 25, 2012)

I finally took some pix of some of the stuff we use some of the time. I have made lemonade, but it isn't as good as the Minute Maid stuff, which is all natural and cheaper than homemade.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I finally took some pix of some of the stuff we use some of the time. I have made lemonade, but it isn't as good as the Minute Maid stuff, which is all natural and cheaper than homemade.


I forgot this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's so good, I haven't gotten around to learning how to make it.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I finally took some pix of some of the stuff we use some of the time. I have made lemonade, but it isn't as good as the Minute Maid stuff, which is all natural and cheaper than homemade.





taxlady said:


> I forgot this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are soooooo naughty tax.....10 out of 10...top o' the class!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I forgot this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That does look really tasty 

I also love pea and ham soup


----------



## Addie (Aug 4, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I forgot this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I remember this one. The other side of the can is in English. It is just pea soup made with dried yellow peas instead of the green ones. My BIL loved this stuff. Then my sister made it with the dried yellow peas and he never went back to the canned version.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 4, 2012)

Mmmm....my guilty pleasure tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Mmmm....my guilty pleasure tonight.



YUM...that looks like our Drumsticks and Cornettos


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


>



I have not seen these in our frozen section....will check in other supermarkets and see if we have them here too


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 5, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> YUM...that looks like our Drumsticks and Cornettos


 
Yep, Drumsticks.   I have never heard of Cornettos, but I just looked them up and it sounds like the same thing, ice cream in a waffle cone.  Gotta love 'em.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh yes...they are one of my fave icecreams, I love the little chocolate bit at the bottom of the cone 

My other fave icecream is any type of Magnum icecream...they are to die for


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 5, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Oh yes...they are one of my fave icecreams, I love the little chocolate bit at the bottom of the cone
> 
> My other fave icecream is any type of Magnum icecream...they are to die for





Cheryl J said:


> Mmmm....my guilty pleasure tonight.





PrincessFiona60 said:


>


10 out of 10 for naughtiness ladies,you make me proud,btw k my fav magnum is the white chocolate....definitely to die for & when you look at the cals/fat etc they probably will get me in the end but,hey,a bit of what you fancy............right k?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2012)

This stuff is particularly well suited for adding triple sec or Cointreau:


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> This stuff is particularly well suited for adding triple sec or Cointreau:


just tip it in the tub & eat the whole lot eh tax? way t' go!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Dan,

Thanks for posting your Elvis Sandwich, peanut butter & bananas ... He also put crisp bacon & cheese on his ... sort of like a grilled cheese with peanut butter, bananas and crisp bacon and a sprinkle of cheese ... and butter to grill the bread.

Kind regards.
Margi-


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Princess Fiona,

Nice chocolate ... Is this manufactured in the USA ?  Have never seen, is it exported to EU countries ? Do they have a website ?

Thank you for ur contribution.
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

*Sensational Sins from the Mediterranean*

Photos by: Margaux Cintrano

1) Chocolate homemade truffles with brandy

2) Homemade Spanish Churros, Fritters with Hot Chocolate


----------



## Hoot (Aug 5, 2012)

I fell victim to a box of these yesterday in the grocery store. I gotta stop goin' there when I am hungry!


----------



## Cerise (Aug 5, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> 10 out of 10 for naughtiness ladies,you make me proud,btw k my fav magnum is the white chocolate....definitely to die for & when you look at the cals/fat etc they probably will get me in the end but,hey,a bit of what you fancy............right k?


 
STOP IT, HARRY!   Or, I'll send you a double double In-N-Out cheeseburger to go with that.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't have a picture but I made brownies from a box mix yesterday. Ghiradelli brand dark chocolate brownies. All I can say is if I'm going to consume nutritionally deficient, extraneous calories, they should taste like those brownies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Princess Fiona,
> 
> Nice chocolate ... Is this manufactured in the USA ?  Have never seen, is it exported to EU countries ? Do they have a website ?
> 
> ...



I found the picture on the Blue Bunny site, I don't know if they ship out of the US. It is ice cream, so probably not.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 5, 2012)

Cerise said:


> STOP IT, HARRY!   Or, I'll send you a double double In-N-Out cheeseburger to go with that.


what a way to go....covered in burger & white choccywoccy!


----------



## Cerise (Aug 5, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> what a way to go....covered in burger & white choccywoccy!


 
I feel so dirty!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Princess Fiona,
> 
> Nice chocolate ... Is this manufactured in the USA ?  Have never seen, is it exported to EU countries ? Do they have a website ?
> 
> ...





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I found the picture on the Blue Bunny site, I don't know if they ship out of the US. It is ice cream, so probably not.


cadbury's are a british company set up by john cadbury in 1824 in the midlands.they are also one of the largest choclate companies in the world operating in over 50 countries....they are owned by kraft foods now i believe


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 5, 2012)

Cerise said:


> I feel so dirty!


oh good!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> cadbury's are a british company set up by john cadbury in 1824 in the midlands.they are also one of the largest choclate companies in the world operating in over 50 countries....they are owned by kraft foods now i believe


 
Is there anything not owned by Kraft/General Foods?


----------



## Cerise (Aug 5, 2012)

Godiva (white) chocolate. 




Godiva Chocolatier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 5, 2012)

Cerise said:
			
		

> Godiva (white) chocolate.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/godiva.png/
> 
> Godiva Chocolatier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I miss the ice cream Godiva used to make. They had a white chocolate raspberry truffle ice cream that was amazing. I have never found another that was as good.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> Is there anything not owned by Kraft/General Foods?


wales!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> just tip it in the tub & eat the whole lot eh tax? way t' go!!


Actually, I usually eat two bowls and then have another two bowls the next day. We get it in 500 ml boxes. The stuff ain't cheap: ~$8 for that 500 ml container, but it is soooo good. It's pretty much the only stuff I can find that isn't full of weird stuff and guar gum/xanthum gum/carageenan.

Yeah, I know those gums and carageenan are natural ingredients. But, they are usually added to stuff so they can put less of the good stuff, like real cream. I tend to avoid them because they are a way of cheating and the flavour of stuff without is usually better.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Actually, I usually eat two bowls and then have another two bowls the next day. We get it in 500 ml boxes. The stuff ain't cheap: ~$8 for that 500 ml container, but it is soooo good. It's pretty much the only stuff I can find that isn't full of weird stuff and guar gum/xanthum gum/carageenan.
> 
> Yeah, I know those gums and carageenan are natural ingredients. But, they are usually added to stuff so they can put less of the good stuff, like real cream. I tend to avoid them because they are a way of cheating and the flavour of stuff without is usually better.


it is expensive stuff tax but soooooooooooo good.when ben(my son) & i go to the cinema we usually share a tub......ben,good film & haagen dazs...winning combo!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 5, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I miss the ice cream Godiva used to make. They had a white chocolate raspberry truffle ice cream that was amazing. I have never found another that was as good.



Sounds lovely


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> This stuff is particularly well suited for adding triple sec or Cointreau:



That stuff looks good


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I fell victim to a box of these yesterday in the grocery store. I gotta stop goin' there when I am hungry!



I love those Hoot, we have them here too, very hard to stop at one


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 6, 2012)

found these in the supermarket today,bit late to win tickets to the olympics but,c'mon cadbury's crunchie ice cream with popping candy......woulda been rude not to


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, they look good!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Wow, they look good!


never had them before hunny bunz,had the mars bar & snickers version tho'
had one last night...........oooooooh it was good,had a dance going on in me mouth with the popping candy!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 7, 2012)

I was going to grab a 4 pack of Cornettos today at the shops, but I was good and didnt get them...wish I did now


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I was going to grab a 4 pack of Cornettos today at the shops, but I was good and didnt get them...wish I did now


oooooooooh get 'er life is for naughty not good bwahahahahahhhhhh


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 7, 2012)

Steve would have told me off if I bought them home...he is trying not to eat too much bad stuff 

I get told off all the time...I needed a break


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Steve would have told me off if I bought them home...he is trying not to eat too much bad stuff
> 
> I get told off all the time...I needed a break


take a break take a kit kat! glad you liked space argument....there's loads more,i've pm'd you!!


----------



## chopper (Aug 7, 2012)

Made s'mores out on the front deck last night. No pictures; we ate them too fast. We even used chocolate marshmallows, chocolate graham crackers and dark Hershey's chocolate. Yum!  Yes, bad for us, but oh so good!!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

chopper said:


> Made s'mores out on the front deck last night. No pictures; we ate them too fast. We even used chocolate marshmallows, chocolate graham crackers and dark Hershey's chocolate. Yum!  Yes, bad for us, but oh so good!!!


hey chopper! if it's bad for you it's gotta be good.never heard of anyone going all gooey over a lettuce leaf!!what are s'mores?how do you make them?make some more s'mores & post the pics please


----------



## Addie (Aug 7, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> hey chopper! if it's bad for you it's gotta be good.never heard of anyone going all gooey over a lettuce leaf!!what are s'mores?how do you make them?make some more s'mores & post the pics please


 
They are a sandwich made popular by the Girl Scouts/Guides. A sandwich  consisting of a piece of Hershey chocolate bar, a marshmallow roasted over an open flame on a stick, preferably a campfire, and placed between two graham cracker squares. 

S'MORES MAKER COMPLETE SET (INCLUDES: SMORES MAKER, STEEL GRILL, FUEL HOLDER, FLAME SNUFFER, 4 FORKS AND 4 PLATES!): Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining

This is a home making kit.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> They are a sandwich made popular by the Girl Scouts/Guides. A sandwich  consisting of a piece of Hershey chocolate bar, a marshmallow roasted over an open flame on a stick, preferably a campfire, and placed between two graham cracker squares.
> 
> S'MORES MAKER COMPLETE SET (INCLUDES: SMORES MAKER, STEEL GRILL, FUEL HOLDER, FLAME SNUFFER, 4 FORKS AND 4 PLATES!): Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> This is a home making kit.


Are they real s'mores if you don't roast the marshmallows on a straightened out hanger or a stick?


----------



## Addie (Aug 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Are they real s'mores if you don't roast the marshmallows on a straightened out hanger or a stick?


 
That is open to debate. I have sat around many a campfire with the GS. I always had to tell them to find extra long branches as after a while they become too short to hold over the fire. Each girl had to find their own. The smart ones found forked ones. Two marshmallows at the same time. 

For those who have never had a campfire to make them, I guess the item shown is okay. But I like the campfire. More fun, better tasting.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> That is open to debate. I have sat around many a campfire with the GS. I always had to tell them to find extra long branches as after a while they become too short to hold over the fire. Each girl had to find their own. The smart ones found forked ones. Two marshmallows at the same time.
> 
> For those who have never had a campfire to make them, I guess the item shown is okay. But I like the campfire. More fun, better tasting.





taxlady said:


> Are they real s'mores if you don't roast the marshmallows on a straightened out hanger or a stick?


i really don't care ladies,it's got chocolate,marshmallows & biscuits...what more do you need...what?....what?!!!


----------



## Kyle Jonathan Anderson (Aug 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Are they real s'mores if you don't roast the marshmallows on a straightened out hanger or a stick?


 
Straightened out hanger? Thats a new one to me, but sounds handy if you're at a place with few sticks. Will have to keep that in mind


----------



## Addie (Aug 7, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> i really don't care ladies,it's got chocolate,marshmallows & biscuits...what more do you need...what?....what?!!!


 
We've got us a newbie convert folks!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> We've got us a newbie convert folks!


"naughty" is me middle name addie!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 7, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> i really don't care ladies,it's got chocolate,marshmallows & biscuits...what more do you need...what?....what?!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 7, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> hey chopper! if it's bad for you it's gotta be good.never heard of anyone going all gooey over a lettuce leaf!!what are s'mores?how do you make them?make some more s'mores & post the pics please



If you have a backyard fire pit, you can roast the marshmallows over that.

Here's a nice pic of one:


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 7, 2012)

One of my guilty pleasures:


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> If you have a backyard fire pit, you can roast the marshmallows over that.
> 
> Here's a nice pic of one:


oh lordy garlic,that thing should have a health warning on it,truly a thing of beauty.nope,not got a fire pit,live in an apartment,but i know a man who has....BOLAS....FIRE UP THE PIT....I'M ON ME WAY OVER!!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 7, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> i really don't care ladies,it's got chocolate,marshmallows & biscuits...what more do you need...what?....what?!!!


BTW Harry, they are called s'mores because you always want s(ome) more.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> One of my guilty pleasures:


you make me proud garlic...very proud!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> BTW Harry, they are called s'mores because you always want s(ome) more.


and i can see why tax!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness I haven't had s'mores at all this summer! I'm such a horrific slacker. Hmm, I too live in an apartment. I wonder if a candle would roast a marshmallow. I even have a wire hanger or two I could straighten...


----------



## chopper (Aug 8, 2012)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> If you have a backyard fire pit, you can roast the marshmallows over that.
> 
> Here's a nice pic of one:



It's a front deck fire pit we use. Thanks all for answering Harry's question when I stepped out. As you can see Harry the marshmallows and Graham crackers aren't usually chocolate, but that makes the s'mores oh so good!!!  Not sure when we will make them next, but will try to remember to snap a picture!  . Mine don't look as perfect as the pic Got garlic posted. But they taste great!


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Oh my goodness I haven't had s'mores at all this summer! I'm such a horrific slacker. Hmm, I too live in an apartment. I wonder if a candle would roast a marshmallow. I even have a wire hanger or two I could straighten...


 
Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> you make me proud garlic...very proud!!


 
The heat of the toasted marshmallow melts the chocolate. My sugar level just jumped a few numbers.  And then it sticks to your lips and the chocolate runs down your chin as you try to catch every crumb of the graham cracker.  Then you get to lick your fingers and lips because you don't want to lose not even a miniscule bit of it as you are already roasting your marshmallow and making your next one.


----------



## chopper (Aug 8, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness I haven't had s'mores at all this summer! I'm such a horrific slacker. Hmm, I too live in an apartment. I wonder if a candle would roast a marshmallow. I even have a wire hanger or two I could straighten...



A stovetop burner works. Gas or electric. I have used both.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 8, 2012)

chopper said:
			
		

> A stovetop burner works. Gas or electric. I have used both.



An electric burner is no fun though. There's no fire. Well, unless you catch the marshmallow on fire. Mmmmm, burned marshmallow.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 8, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Oh my goodness I haven't had s'mores at all this summer! I'm such a horrific slacker. Hmm, I too live in an apartment. I wonder if a candle would roast a marshmallow. I even have a wire hanger or two I could straighten...


yes it would purple.....did a few last night....delish.....going to buy some paint today to redecorate!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 8, 2012)

chopper said:


> It's a front deck fire pit we use. Thanks all for answering Harry's question when I stepped out. As you can see Harry the marshmallows and Graham crackers aren't usually chocolate, but that makes the s'mores oh so good!!!  Not sure when we will make them next, but will try to remember to snap a picture!  . Mine don't look as perfect as the pic Got garlic posted. But they taste great!


who cares chopper,it's all about the taste anyway matey,but garlics did look like perfection...drooool....look forward to the pics chop!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> The heat of the toasted marshmallow melts the chocolate. My sugar level just jumped a few numbers.  And then it sticks to your lips and the chocolate runs down your chin as you try to catch every crumb of the graham cracker.  Then you get to lick your fingers and lips because you don't want to lose not even a miniscule bit of it as you are already roasting your marshmallow and making your next one.


ok,enough already,stoppit addie,please stop....!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> The heat of the toasted marshmallow melts the chocolate. My sugar level just jumped a few numbers.  And then it sticks to your lips and the chocolate runs down your chin as you try to catch every crumb of the graham cracker.  Then you get to lick your fingers and lips because you don't want to lose not even a miniscule bit of it as you are already roasting your marshmallow and making your next one.



Sounds good to me


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 8, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> If you have a backyard fire pit, you can roast the marshmallows over that.
> 
> Here's a nice pic of one:



That looks scrumptious!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 8, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> One of my guilty pleasures:



I have never had Rocky Road icecream, it looks delicious


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 8, 2012)

ok,now that our teeth have rotted away with all the sugar how about some grown up stuff to deaden the pain....my fav bourbon


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 8, 2012)

We like bourban too...we love Jim Beam


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> We like bourban too...we love Jim Beam


another fav of mine is "makers mark" k


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have not seen that one here H


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 13, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> ok,now that our teeth have rotted away with all the sugar how about some grown up stuff to deaden the pain....my fav bourbon


 

I love you man!


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 13, 2012)

Harry,
It also makes a screamin bourbon/walnut pie. Just like a pecan pie but walnuts and a jigger of Woodford.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 13, 2012)

My favourite poison


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 13, 2012)

My favorite


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 13, 2012)

My tequila days are sooo over! I had one too many blackouts and coversations with George  






[/QUOTE]


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 13, 2012)

Fudge...


----------



## kadesma (Dec 13, 2012)

Italian bread and either, salami or prosciuto
kades


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 13, 2012)

My other 'sinful' thing






In my coffee is soooo yummy.

For foods it would be anything chocolate, penuche, pringles


----------



## taxlady (Dec 13, 2012)

For drinking with friends who appreciate good snaps:






I gotta get me some of those glasses.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 13, 2012)

Fudge


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 14, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> My other 'sinful' thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes, I love this stuff...also Baileys Irish Cream


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Fudge



Fi...I adore fudge...any type of fudge


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Dec 21, 2012)

I better quit while I'm ahead, LOL!


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh Barbarian ... that Bavarian Creme Donut ... now I want one !!!


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Dec 21, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Oh Barbarian ... that Bavarian Creme Donut ... now I want one !!!



Not to worry!  It's nothing so fancy as that!  That's just a Krispy Kreme Kreme filled donut - with the white cream that's at least a half step above Twinkie filling, but not much more than that, LOL!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 21, 2012)

I too love the look of that donut


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 23, 2012)

I just found another !! Given to me a few days ago, tried it tonight ... Merry Christmas to me !!!


----------



## vitauta (Dec 24, 2012)

...so mrs, what's the word on the godiva liqueur?  how would it taste in coffee?  as an ice cream topping?  
okay santa, if i can't have jamie, how about you bring me a a bottle of that godiva liqueur, in the dark chocolate, please....


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 24, 2012)

vitauta said:


> ...so mrs, what's the word on the godiva liqueur? how would it taste in coffee? as an ice cream topping?
> okay santa, if i can't have jamie, how about you bring me a a bottle of that godiva liqueur, in the dark chocolate, please....


 
Oh V .. it is best described as YUM !!!

I did have it in coffee, I had it in coffee again with a bit of kahlua.  It was delicious.

No ice cream but I'm sure it would be perfecto !  It would sure adult up a milkshake.  I had it in a white russian.  

It's also available in milk chocolate as well as dark ... I think to keep things balanced we need one of each !!!!


----------



## vitauta (Dec 24, 2012)

i think i like the way you think, mrs!  one white, one milk and one dark--sounds perfect.  what, no semisweet or baker's chocolate?  

pretty pretty bottle, too....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2012)

The dark chocolate is divine!  I like it in little sips...all by itself.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 24, 2012)

does the liqueur taste something like a godiva chocolate melting in your mouth?  i have loved godiva chocolates for like forever....i'm afraid this has been passed on to my daughter and grandkids though.(help)


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 24, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> I just found another


 

Oh, yeah, I love this stuff, mixed with evaporated milk on ice, if you want to make a bit stronger add a splash of vodka. Yum.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 24, 2012)

vitauta said:


> does the liqueur taste something like a godiva chocolate melting in your mouth? i have loved godiva chocolates for like forever....i'm afraid this has been passed on to my daughter and grandkids though.(help)


 
Well I have never had Godiva white chocolate so can't give you an honest answer on that.  But it will make your coffee taste like heaven on steroids!!

I think we need to get PF to let us know about how the dark chocolate compares to the candy since she is in love with the dark.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2012)

Rich intense chocolate taste, it is dark chocolate heaven.  I like it all by itself, but it's really good in a coffee too for a rich mocha.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 24, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Italian bread and either, salami or prosciuto



Kades; you would have loved our normal Christmas daily meal.  It started about noon, and went until everyone was satisfied.  We'd spread the dining room table with an assortment of good deli meats, my own smoked, very lean, roast beef, sliced ultra thin, along with an assortment of great cheese, and several kinds of bread and bread rolls.  Veggies were sliced and in the fridge, along with the condiments.

For one of my boys, when he was between about 8 years old, through to when he moved out on his own, the "Feast" as he called it, was second only to opening presents.  He'd run into the dining room, and exclaim with as much excitement, and wide eyed expectation as a boy can muster - The Feast! - and then dig in.  It was a means of serving up food to everyone in the house, passed down from my MIL (and all you guys who dread seeing your MIL, you don't have one like I have one.  She's a peach, and she knows I think so.).

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 24, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rich intense chocolate taste, it is dark chocolate heaven. I like it all by itself, but it's really good in a coffee too for a rich mocha.


 
Well that settles it then ... will need to get all 3 !!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 25, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> I just found another !! Given to me a few days ago, tried it tonight ... Merry Christmas to me !!!



That sounds heavenly


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 20, 2013)

so we've got the food photo's thread running again,i hope,so let's have another bash at the guilty pleasures thread.i don't start these threads for the good of me health(hmm guilty pleasures/health?contradiction in terms there).so come on you closet cookie crunchers & manic marshmallow munchers lets be 'aving you!!mine for the day is


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 20, 2013)

Just give me a spoon, no need to cut into it.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 20, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just give me a spoon, no need to cut into it.


sod the spoon,that's what hands are for!!looks like death on a plate...you make me so proud princess!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 20, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> sod the spoon,that's what hands are for!!looks like death on a plate...you make me so proud princess!!



Well...I will need a bib, too


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 20, 2013)

These are despised in the UK (because of the horribly cheesy adverts).  But what can I say?  A delectable combination of nuts and chocolate!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 20, 2013)

I love those.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## taxlady (Oct 20, 2013)

Cheryl J said:


>


They called them Caramel Cone Explosion here. Loved 'em, but I can't find them anymore.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 20, 2013)

Cheryl J said:


>


Oh, divine. I haven't seen that variety on the Hagen Daz shelf round here.

Caramel and toffee are to me what chocolate is to most other people. Toffee ripple ice cream, toffee muffins, caramel sauce on anything, *Grandma Singleton's Salted Caramel Cheese and I daren't have a can of Carnation Caramel in the house because I'd eat it with a spoon! I can be strong minded about most things but not caramel

*Singletons is a farmhouse dairy in Lancashire which makes cheese and the salted caramel cheese is to die for. I'm not a great cheese eater but when I found the salted caramel Cheese I broke a piece off to taste it and ended eating the whole 75 grammes in one go!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 20, 2013)

I just saw that in our grocery store for the first time yesterday and it screamed out to me to buy it.  It's pretty amazing. Mmmmm......caramel.....


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 21, 2013)

to be read in a vincent price stylee:well done ladies,i'm impressed with the depths of food depravity that you can sink to....but i'm sure we haven't plumbed the true depths of naughtiness lurking in the dark recesses of your kitchen cupboards yet....no,not the gimp mask & handcuffs princess..this is a family forum as you keep reminding me!
my sacrificial offering for the day,dunn's river chicken fry mix.damn tasty,probably because the third largest ingredient is msg!!!whaaaaat?aww c'mon you don't eat it every day & "a little of wot you fancy does you good"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 21, 2013)

you asked for it


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 21, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> These are despised in the UK (because of the horribly cheesy adverts).  But what can I say?  A delectable combination of nuts and chocolate!



I am a big fan of those and the Ferrero Raffaello Almond Coconut Candy!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Oct 21, 2013)

I can't resist Bienenstich. (Bee Sting Cake)


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> you asked for it



I love love (love!) chocolate. When I saw the picture though, yeah, it looks good, but it also, looks good. As in my first reaction was, "Oooh, pretty. Look at the colors in that photo!" A picture like that would be beautiful in an old log cabin style building used to house a candy store. My second reaction was to wonder where the hubby hid my chocolate...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 21, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I love love (love!) chocolate. When I saw the picture though, yeah, it looks good, but it also, looks good. As in my first reaction was, "Oooh, pretty. Look at the colors in that photo!" A picture like that would be beautiful in an old log cabin style building used to house a candy store. My second reaction was to wonder where the hubby hid my chocolate...



Yes, I looked for an image that said, "CHOCOLATE!!!"


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> you asked for it


and i certainly got it,a disgraceful display of choccywoccy hedonism at it's best i'm delighted to say your majesty.one is humbled!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 21, 2013)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I can't resist Bienenstich. (Bee Sting Cake)


glad to see you've joined the ranks of the outcasts,we band of brother's few.love bee stings meself rocket,keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 21, 2013)

tunnocks tea cakes,ahh!! a wondrous confection with legs...no,not those kind of legs,i mean they've been going for yonks.for the uninitiated they comprised of a soft biscuit base & an A cup size dome of marshmallow all covered in the cheapest,most sickly coating of chocolate...perfick!!when i was a kid they were eaten by first applying gentle pressure to the chocolate so that it broke up like a hard boiled egg shell,the bits were picked off & eaten then the marshmallow dome was peeled off the base,the biscuit eaten & then the marshmallow last of all!!sadly the filling is now a sort of whipped mousse so one is forced to stick the whole thing in one's gob all in one go.rude not to really!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 21, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> tunnocks tea cakes,ahh!! a wondrous confection with legs...no,not those kind of legs,i mean they've been going for yonks.for the uninitiated they comprised of a soft biscuit base & an A cup size dome of marshmallow all covered in the cheapest,most sickly coating of chocolate...perfick!!...



Right!  And the US version is the Mallomar!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Oct 21, 2013)

Hazzer where did you cop for the Dunns river chicken mix thingy is it on the Jamaicy shelf in Tesco ?????


----------



## taxlady (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay then, the Canadian version:






Since they are believed to have been made first in Denmark, some Danish versions:


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 21, 2013)

favorite...


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 21, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Hazzer where did you cop for the Dunns river chicken mix thingy is it on the Jamaicy shelf in Tesco ?????


ahoy me buxom bucko,seaman stains 'ere.ol' jamaicie? no,it be on the world foods section,ahhh,that 'e be.it really is rather good too.mix it in with your cornmeal or just dip in buttermilk then dip in the neat fry mix for a stronger flavour.£1.56 a pop,bargain!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 21, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Okay then, the Canadian version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clearly colder in denmark too........!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 21, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Right!  And the US version is the Mallomar!


ah hah,bet they are all over the place andy....probably doing their bit for obesity world wide!!
found this site for american goodies in the uk,interested to hear how the prices over here compare to stateside...

UK based online retailer of American Candy, Groceries & Soda. Largest selection in the UK!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 21, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> clearly colder in denmark too........!!


I see what you mean.

They have become politically correct. They used to call them "Cream buns", "Negro buns", and Negro kisses".   Now they are just "cream buns".


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> favorite...


ummmmm,bit healthy but i suppose if you ate a couple of dozen.....sushi is a fav of mine too pf!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 21, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I see what you mean.
> 
> They have become politically correct. They used to call them "Cream buns", "Negro buns", and Negro kisses".   Now they are just "cream buns".


nipped in the bud so to speak,tax


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 21, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I see what you mean.
> 
> They have become politically correct. They used to call them "Cream buns", "Negro buns", and Negro kisses".   Now they are just "cream buns".



Never heard those terms, now can you please explain a custard tart to me?

Are you still able to get Peak Frean biscuits and cookies in Canada, I miss them.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 21, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Never heard those terms, now can you please explain a custard tart to me?
> 
> Are you still able to get Peak Frean biscuits and cookies in Canada, I miss them.


Custard tart? Never heard of it.

Peak Freans, I've seen them, but how recently I couldn't say. I've probably had them at someone's house. The only cookies we buy are 






(or the chip ones, if they are out of the chunk ones) and cookies from Monsieur Félix & Mr. Norton Cookies or Chips Ahoy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 21, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> ummmmm,bit healthy but i suppose if you ate a couple of dozen.....sushi is a fav of mine too pf!



I rarely eat unhealthy anymore...become a real stick in the mud over my diet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 21, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Okay then, the Canadian version:



Last year I found some Dare Whippet's in dark chocolate with orange cream in them...OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I rarely eat unhealthy anymore...become a real stick in the mud over my diet.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Last year I found some Dare Whippet's in dark chocolate with orange cream in them...OMG!!!!!!



What were you saying, Dearie? 

I have the same problem, life is a battlefield!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 21, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> What were you saying, Dearie?
> 
> I have the same problem, life is a battlefield!



That was last year, this year I have been much better


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 21, 2013)

I miss butter tarts. When I lived on the border and would go visit friends in Canada I loved being able to stop at a store and pick up a thing of butter tarts. One of the few things I like raisins in. And some of my friends had grandmothers that made the best homemade butter tarts. They always thought I was crazy for making such a fuss when they shared them with me. Maybe I will have to make some for Thanksgiving or Chrisrmas this year.

Mmmmm, pumpkin pie and turkey and gravy and mashed potatoes and vanilla sweet potatoes and dressing/stuffing and lime jello salad and rutabegas and cranberry sauce and the pickle/olive tray and squash with butter and brown sugar and... Sorry, my brain went off on a tangent when I mentioned Thanksgiving.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Oct 21, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I miss butter tarts. When I lived on the border and would go visit friends in Canada I loved being able to stop at a store and pick up a thing of butter tarts.



Oh yes.....Butter Tarts. I love the ones with pecans on top.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 21, 2013)

Oooh, butter tarts with raisins, another memory!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 22, 2013)

chocolate & salt....winner winner chicken dinner...yum!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 22, 2013)

That stuff is good! I like the dark with chili peppers too.

This http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/sweet-poppovers-with-reduced-cream-and-pears-87384.html

They were so good.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 22, 2013)

Gulty Pleasure - Maple-Hazlenut Fudge

Fro last Sunday's church potluck, I used this recipe - Creamy Maple Fudge - Eagle Brand but modified it like this.

I substituted an extra 1/4 cup of brown sugar for half of the maple syrup (didn't want to use up all my maple syrup on food for a pot luck.  I'm kind of stingy with it.)  I added a half tsp. of maple extract to add the missing maple flavor.  I also added a half cup of milk to the recipe to replace the missing liquid.  And just because I am the guy who has to experiment, I added a quarter tsp. of hazelnut extract to the recipe.

I followed the directions for cooking the fudge, adding the milk half way through the cooking process.  Mixed two heaping handfuls of chopped pecans to the fudge, and poured into a parchment paper lined cake pan.

Cover, refrigerate, and wait for the compliments.  This stuff is right up there with the See's Fudge recipe for flavor and texture quality.  Yeh, it came out really good.  And just for the record, See's fudge recipe is a wonderful fudge recipe.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North
http://www.eaglebrand.ca/recipes-details.aspx?rid=1789


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 22, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> That stuff is good! I like the dark with chili peppers too.


so that would be this one p.a.g.....one of my favs too!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 22, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Gulty Pleasure - Maple-Hazlenut Fudge
> 
> Fro last Sunday's church potluck, I used this recipe - Creamy Maple Fudge - Eagle Brand but modified it like this.
> 
> ...


can feel my arteries hardening just thinking about it chief.....fabulous mate!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 22, 2013)

OhMyGoodness.....such guilty, guilty pleasures here.  I've never tried the chocolate with chili peppers  seems like an odd combination  but next time I see them I will for sure give it a try.  

Do love the hazelnut fudge combo....oy.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 22, 2013)

Will have to try Chief's Maple fudge!   Costco will have Lindor Truffles on sale soon.....be still my beating heart (which may actually be still and no longer beating after I tear into those truffles).


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 23, 2013)

Cheryl J said:


> OhMyGoodness.....such guilty, guilty pleasures here.  I've never tried the chocolate with chili peppers  seems like an odd combination  but next time I see them I will for sure give it a try.
> 
> Do love the hazelnut fudge combo....oy.


it is a must try chezza.best if you let it melt in the mouth rather than chewing.subtle heat & dark choccy.....nice!!


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 23, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Will have to try Chief's Maple fudge!  Costco will have Lindor Truffles on sale soon.....be still my beating heart (which may actually be still and no longer beating after I tear into those truffles).


They are currently advertising Lindor in bar form over here. 

Now that Cadburys belongs to Kraft there are some very weird varieties of Cadbury's Dairy Milk bars coming onto the market.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 24, 2013)

had a couple when i got back from the boozer last night to replace the blood sugar that the alcohol destroyed.kind of hangover cure in advance!!...the soccer was very average but had a good time with me mates.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 24, 2013)

well,it IS a guilty pleasure of mine.i love fireworks...halloween is only a week away & bommy(bonfire)night is the week after that...stocking up now & probably have a few practice runs before then...whaaat?don't ask me,i don't know what i want to do when i grow up either!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 26, 2013)

little white lie when i said i had nothing to eat last night....cracked a bottle of californian zinfandel & nibbled on a couple of these.well,they are only mini size(3 for £1.20/less than $1 in tesco)& the zin is great with choccy.the cadbury's bar has got popping candy & mini jelly beans in it....mmmmmm!


----------



## bakechef (Oct 26, 2013)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I can't resist Bienenstich. (Bee Sting Cake)



OH, we have a German bakery that makes this and has a big stand at the farmer's market on the weekend!  It is so good, lightly sweet, creamy and those sugared almonds are to die for!


----------



## bakechef (Oct 26, 2013)

Butter toffee with almonds.   Every year when I make it, I can't stay out of it, I'm not sure what it is that makes it so addictive.  This obsession started when my grandmother sent a package from Swiss Colony of their butter toffee, and I loved it so much.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2013)

bakechef said:


> Butter toffee with almonds.   Every year when I make it, I can't stay out of it, I'm not sure what it is that makes it so addictive.  This obsession started when my grandmother sent a package from Swiss Colony of their butter toffee, and I loved it so much.


Is that the hard toffee?


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 26, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Custard tart? Never heard of it.
> 
> .


Custard tart = deep pastry case with egg custard mixture inside and nutmeg scattered on top and baked. Yum.


----------



## bakechef (Oct 26, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Is that the hard toffee?



It's crunchy.  It would be hard except for the addition of the baking soda at the end.  It's a layer of crushed, toasted almonds, the candy is poured over that, chocolate is melted over that with more almonds.

This is the recipe that I use.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f44/mahogany-buttercrunch-toffee-tnt-52592.html


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2013)

bakechef said:


> It's crunchy.  It would be hard except for the addition of the baking soda at the end.  It's a layer of crushed, toasted almonds, the candy is poured over that, chocolate is melted over that with more almonds.
> 
> This is the recipe that I use.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f44/mahogany-buttercrunch-toffee-tnt-52592.html


Oh yeah, that sounds like the stuff I can easily overdo. I'm debating whether or not to copy that recipe. It's dangerous.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 27, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Custard tart? Never heard of it.


no? bet you've heard one or two tho' tax....rhyming slang custard tart=fart!! likewise horse & cart,jam tart & false start....right,i'll get me coat...!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2013)

I prepared and roasted two chickens for SO's chicken pies.  I quarter the chickens and roast them on a half sheet pan.  

My guilty pleasure is the price I charge SO for this service.  I get to eat all the crispy golden brown skin.  I just stand there with a salt shaker and rip that ambrosia off the chicken, give them a dash of salt and munch away.  There is little in this world that elicits the taste response that chicken skin does.  

If I could buy chicken skin on it's own and roast it, I would.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 27, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I prepared and roasted two chickens for SO's chicken pies.  I quarter the chickens and roast them on a half sheet pan.
> 
> My guilty pleasure is the price I charge SO for this service.  I get to eat all the crispy golden brown skin.  I just stand there with a salt shaker and rip that ambrosia off the chicken, give them a dash of salt and munch away.  There is little in this world that elicits the taste response that chicken skin does.
> 
> If I could buy chicken skin on it's own and roast it, I would.



A man after my own heart  We save chicken skin from braising chicken and crisp it in the toaster oven to have as a little snack with a nice sprinkle of sea salt. So good


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I prepared and roasted two chickens for SO's chicken pies.  I quarter the chickens and roast them on a half sheet pan.
> 
> My guilty pleasure is the price I charge SO for this service.  I get to eat all the crispy golden brown skin.  I just stand there with a salt shaker and rip that ambrosia off the chicken, give them a dash of salt and munch away.  There is little in this world that elicits the taste response that chicken skin does.
> 
> If I could buy chicken skin on it's own and roast it, I would.





GotGarlic said:


> A man after my own heart  We save chicken skin from braising chicken and crisp it in the toaster oven to have as a little snack with a nice sprinkle of sea salt. So good


Good idea GG.

Stirling doesn't like the skin. Mwahaha, more for me.


----------



## Addie (Oct 27, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> A man after my own heart  We save chicken skin from braising chicken and crisp it in the toaster oven to have as a little snack with a nice sprinkle of sea salt. So good



I do that with the skin when I simmer chicken parts for a chicken soup. After it is cooked, I take it out of the stock and peel the skin off and crisp it up. Anytime I had a couple of chickens in the oven roasting, the kids were right there when they came out of the oven. Who was going to get the skin was always a battle.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 27, 2013)

Addie said:


> I do that with the skin when I simmer chicken parts for a chicken soup. After it is cooked, I take it out of the stock and peel the skin off and crisp it up. Anytime I had a couple of chickens in the oven roasting, the kids were right there when they came out of the oven. Who was going to get the skin was always a battle.



I bet it was with five kids!


----------



## Addie (Oct 27, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I bet it was with five kids!



I had to guard those chickens with my life to make sure they got to the table with most of the skin on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 27, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I prepared and roasted two chickens for SO's chicken pies.  I quarter the chickens and roast them on a half sheet pan.
> 
> My guilty pleasure is the price I charge SO for this service.  I get to eat all the crispy golden brown skin.  I just stand there with a salt shaker and rip that ambrosia off the chicken, give them a dash of salt and munch away.  There is little in this world that elicits the taste response that chicken skin does.
> 
> If I could buy chicken skin on it's own and roast it, I would.



My arteries just cried out ...they wish they could join in.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 28, 2013)

crispy chicken skin,pork crackling(rind),skin on a grilled piece of fish where it has gone all bubbly & singed in places....deeelish!be lost without my rotiss,really gets a good colour/crispness on the skin....that one is just for you & your arteries princess!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 28, 2013)

Harry, my mouth is watering!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 28, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Harry, my mouth is watering!


good eh??


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 28, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> crispy chicken skin,pork crackling(rind),skin on a grilled piece of fish where it has gone all bubbly & singed in places....deeelish!be lost without my rotiss,really gets a good colour/crispness on the skin....that one is just for you & your arteries princess!!



My cholesterol medicine just threw it's hands in the air and cried, "Bring it on!!!"


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 28, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My cholesterol medicine just threw it's hands in the air and cried, "Bring it on!!!"


now we're talkin' pf!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 28, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> A man after my own heart  We save chicken skin from braising chicken and crisp it in the toaster oven to have as a little snack with a nice sprinkle of sea salt. So good



I put my chicken skin into a dry, CI pan, and render the fat out while cooking other things.  I share that crispy deliciousness with DW, and any kids that might be visiting.  Salt is mandatory.

They should sell cracklin's, both pork and chicken in restaurants, as appys.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 29, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I put my chicken skin into a dry, CI pan, and render the fat out while cooking other things.  I share that crispy deliciousness with DW, and any kids that might be visiting.  Salt is mandatory.
> 
> They should sell cracklin's, both pork and chicken in restaurants, as appys.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


couple of years ago bolas,madge & i went to an indian restaurant,not far from bolas's,for the christmas day "eat all you like" lunch buffet.they had fried chicken skin on the appy trolley there!!they also have it on the regular buffet menu too chief!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 29, 2013)

not a guilty pleasure at first glance,but they are when you eat them by the tin full,love 'em....just as well really with the amount of garlic i get through!!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 29, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> not a guilty pleasure at first glance,but they are when you eat them by the tin full,love 'em....just as well really with the amount of garlic i get through!!


You reminded me of something. I hate mint. A friend's girlfriend was about to eat a mint. "Why are you doing that?" "Because I want to kiss you and I have garlic on my breath." "Please don't. I like garlic. I hate mint."


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2013)

me I love anchovy and garlic also I adore smoked trout right out of the tin, same with deviled ham and liverwurst, give me imported tuna in evoo, small slices of pumpernickel bread, as you can see there isn't much chocolate here  I don't care for it much but I do like to make cream puffs, I love caramel on ice cream most of my pleasures are the savory type . Will see what else is in my pantry.
kades


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 30, 2013)

kadesma said:


> me I love anchovy and garlic also I adore smoked trout right out of the tin, same with deviled ham and liverwurst, give me imported tuna in evoo, small slices of pumpernickel bread, as you can see there isn't much chocolate here  I don't care for it much but I do like to make cream puffs, I love caramel on ice cream most of my pleasures are the savory type . Will see what else is in my pantry.
> kades


all sounds good to me kades.....see if there's a camera in the pantry while you're at it!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 30, 2013)

taxlady said:


> You reminded me of something. I hate mint. A friend's girlfriend was about to eat a mint. "Why are you doing that?" "Because I want to kiss you and I have garlic on my breath." "Please don't. I like garlic. I hate mint."


i love both tax.send her over to me!!


----------



## vitauta (Oct 30, 2013)

kadesma said:


> me I love anchovy and garlic also I adore smoked trout right out of the tin, same with deviled ham and liverwurst, give me imported tuna in evoo, small slices of pumpernickel bread, as you can see there isn't much chocolate here  I don't care for it much but I do like to make cream puffs, I love caramel on ice cream most of my pleasures are the savory type . Will see what else is in my pantry.
> kades




kades, you have my mouth is SO watering right now, an' i don't have ANY of those goodies here.  i would give anything to have your pantry right now--here, you can have all my lindt balls...?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 30, 2013)

vitauta said:


> kades, you have my mouth is SO watering right now, an' i don't have ANY of those goodies here.  i would give anything to have your pantry right now--here, you can have all my lindt balls...?



How's Mr. Lindt feel about that, you giving away his..., no, I'm not going to do it.  I'm not going there. 

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 30, 2013)

got these in for the trick or treaters tomorrow night then thought "soddit,too good for the likes of them,i'll pretend i'm out!"


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 31, 2013)

always have a pack in the fridge,which doesn't last long,let me tell you.also qualifies as a "lifes to short for chopping....etc" contender so posted it there too!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> always have a pack in the fridge,which doesn't last long,let me tell you.also qualifies as a "lifes to short for chopping....etc" contender so posted it there too!


We also always have some of that Jarlsberg in the fridge. It's so nice to have real cheese that is already sliced, when I feel lazy. We buy it at Costco.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 31, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> all sounds good to me kades.....see if there's a camera in the pantry while you're at it!!


 I'd love to take the pics but would not be able to post them as I don't get along well with my  computer. It refuses to Obey me!!  If I can get hold of my daughter we might be able to get this into being.
kades


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 31, 2013)

taxlady said:


> We also always have some of that Jarlsberg in the fridge. It's so nice to have real cheese that is already sliced, when I feel lazy. We buy it at Costco.


costco? never seen it there tax.damned good excuse to pay them a visit & have a good look tho'!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 31, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I'd love to take the pics but would not be able to post them as I don't get along well with my  computer. It refuses to Obey me!!  If I can get hold of my daughter we might be able to get this into being.
> kades


well crack on kades,we're waiting!


----------



## bakechef (Oct 31, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> always have a pack in the fridge,which doesn't last long,let me tell you.also qualifies as a "lifes to short for chopping....etc" contender so posted it there too!



Favorite "Swiss" style cheese, I can say that I prefer it to just about any Swiss that I've tried.  Even Jarlesberg Light is decent, even though I think "light" cheese is a sin!


----------



## vitauta (Nov 1, 2013)

jarlsberg is my favorite swiss cheese, too.  i've been buying it as a 10oz. wedge, using a cheese slicer to make thin slices, when thin is what i want.  the $4.69 price is too good to pass up for the pricy pre-sliced varieties.  the payoff?  my way, i get to eat twice as much jarlsberg as before....


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 1, 2013)

bakechef said:


> Favorite "Swiss" style cheese, I can say that I prefer it to just about any Swiss that I've tried.  Even Jarlesberg Light is decent, even though I think "light" cheese is a sin!





vitauta said:


> jarlsberg is my favorite swiss cheese, too.  i've been buying it as a 10oz. wedge, using a cheese slicer to make thin slices, when thin is what i want.  the $4.69 price is too good to pass up for the pricy pre-sliced varieties.  the payoff?  my way, i get to eat twice as much jarlsberg as before....


it is a "belter" of a cheese to be sure!so,now i know what you mean when you guy's talk about "swiss",any cheese with holes in,right?


----------



## bakechef (Nov 1, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> it is a "belter" of a cheese to be sure!so,now i know what you mean when you guy's talk about "swiss",any cheese with holes in,right?



I'm just referring to it as a cheese made in a similar style to Swiss and Emmental.  Pretty much any cheese like this with holes will be referred to as Swiss here.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 1, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I'm just referring to it as a cheese made in a similar style to Swiss and Emmental.  Pretty much any cheese like this with holes will be referred to as Swiss here.


gottit! cheers bakie!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 10, 2013)

Shakes made with vanilla ice cream, chocolate syrup, and a little cinnamon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 10, 2013)

Tonight...it's chocolate ice cream...


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Bacon brittle sundae's tonight.

http://www.foodnetwork.ca/recipe/bacon-ice-cream-sundae/13328/


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 13, 2013)

Cheryl J said:


> OhMyGoodness.....such guilty, guilty pleasures here.  I've never tried the *chocolate with chili peppers * seems like an odd combination  but next time I see them I will for sure give it a try.
> 
> Do love the hazelnut fudge combo....oy.




If you like it, you should try making Mole Brownies.  I saw them made on TV recently.  They are made with chili peppers, and some also use the mexican chocolate with the peppers already in it.  Just google "Mole Brownies" and you will get a lot of different recipes.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 16, 2013)

two of my favourite breads,and both from the emerald isle.the soda bread is perfect with smoked salmon or toasted then "slathered" with peanut butter!the barmbrack..bearing in mind it's irish,if you swop it round & stick an" O' "in the middle you've almost got an american president...brack o'barm...any road up is chocca with sultanas,candied peel & ginger and is just fab toasted & buttered....yum


----------

